# R35 2017 OEM plastic side skirts wanted urgent!



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

R35 2017 OEM plastic side skirts wanted urgent!

07919186440


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a couple of sets, could part with one. Do you want new or used?

thanks


----------



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

Skint said:


> I have a couple of sets, could part with one. Do you want new or used?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------

